# Bug Bite or Mast Cell?



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Our pup has this strange squishy bump that we can poke and move around on her side. I'm including a picture for reference. It isn't red or itchy and doesn't seem to be oozing or open. It came on suddenly, which seemed strange to us. After two days, we took her into the vet (this was last Friday). They took blood samples of the site and said there was nothing cancerous at the time, just cells that are typical for protecting a bruise. They said to bring her back in if it doesn't get better in a few days. Now it's Tuesday, still looks the same so we're perplexed as to what might have caused it. We have a follow up appointment later this week, but this bump is definitely different than the others she's had from romping/ getting hives and things from environmental triggers.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My best guess is it does look more like injury, or some type of bite. Please make a mental note that my best guess is not worth much. Cash had something that looked similar as a pup, that I believe was from a mesquite thorn at the lease. It eventually went away on its own.
Dogs can also get fatty tissues bumps, but I've never seen one on a puppy.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

It does look like one of the fatty tissue lumps. Our male has one - he got it when he was 5 1/2 (we call it his on-off button but it never works for some reason ). They are soft when you press on them and they move around. I would not think a puppy would get one like texasred said.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

That is rather strange, especially since it looks quite large. It makes me think of an abscess/edema - when horses run into something or get injured by something sharp, they can often have a squishy type bump pop up like that and it's not painful to them. If it were me, I'd give it a little more time and then maybe get a second opinion?


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

It hasn't gotten any bigger in the last few days, which is a good sign. This morning it looked like the size had actually gone down a bit. We were going to bring her in today to get it re-checked, but we're going to give it a bit longer to see if it gets better on its own. My gut is telling me she ran into something sharp and it is just a bruise type ordeal. It appeared to quickly and she's so young, I'd be surprised if it's anything else.

Thanks for your input--we'll keep you posted! 8)


----------



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

What ended up happening with the lump?


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

We brought her back to have a second blood sample done to compare, everything looked normal. The bump disappeared eventually after a few weeks. Now, there is no sign of it at all! It did turn out to just be a bruise/impact wound.


----------

